# Needed 1' of 2" copper Pipe



## Lyndahern (Jan 30, 2013)

Hello, I'm in need of approx. 1' of 2" copper if anyone has some they would like to sell. I'm located in Southern California. Please email me at [email protected]. Thanks in advance!


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

M, L, K or dwv?

David


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

My local ace hardware sell 2" by the foot in so cal, try them, if not you can pm me if its L you need


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

just buy the stick and save the rest for time...


----------



## Lyndahern (Jan 30, 2013)

It is type L, that I need. I'll check Ace. Thanks!


----------

